# Cash tip



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Has anyone ever seen Cash Tip on uber??


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Strange.

Pax will probably say they gave a cash tip when they did not and then ask for a refund that comes out of our pay.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Strange.
> 
> Pax will probably say they gave a cash tip when they did not and then ask for a refund that comes out of our pay.


Man, you are reaching here .... for $1????? Not likely


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Yulli Yung said:


> Man, you are reaching here .... for $1????? Not likely


Not that particular passenger.

Later you'll get a pax that will "tip $10 cash" on their $5 ride, and then demand a refund... meaning you pay the pax $5 for the trip. It'll probably be the latest pax scam on drivers.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

what....???? that is not cool...pax are reporting a CASH tip?


----------



## BornToBeGuilty (Jul 28, 2017)

I noticed that today too. I think it's just a matter of their phrasing. It's confusing as hell. Had to go and check my statement to make sure the math was right and I wasn't getting ripped off by uber.

Ask for a refund on a cash tip? How would that work? Only way I see them refunding a tip was one charged on their card in which case you just lose the tip and not the fare.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

BornToBeGuilty said:


> I noticed that today too. I think it's just a matter of their phrasing. It's confusing as hell. Had to go and check my statement to make sure the math was right and I wasn't getting ripped off by uber.
> 
> Ask for a refund on a cash tip? How would that work? Only way I see them refunding a tip was one charged on their card in which case you just lose the tip and not the fare.


I'ved had uber customers report to the CSR that they paid me cash (that i assumed was a tip) and then gotten the entire payment through uber refunded.

It's happened.. it will happen...

That's all there is to it.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Newer version of the app refers to tips received in the app as "cash"


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> Has anyone ever seen Cash Tip on uber??


Probably a stupid question because how the hell would UBER know, but did you receive any cash tips?


surlywynch said:


> Newer version of the app refers to tips received in the app as "cash"


I don't think this is right. 
Clearly says she got a dollar tip. 
Then has cash received and even a picture of cash. 
Doesn't make sense for that to refer to in-app tips


----------



## Laino (Jul 29, 2017)

I have the same cash tip on my statement. I've contacted the support and here what they replied: 

Apologies for the confusion, Kon. Allow me to help.


Having checked, it appears that this was an error. No worries, this will not affect your earnings. Just ignore the message. We're looking into resolving this.


I hope this clarifies, Kon.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> ...
> I don't think this is right.
> Clearly says she got a dollar tip.
> Then has cash received and even a picture of cash.
> Doesn't make sense for that to refer to in-app tips


IDK, all I can confirm is there is a little green dollar icon, with an amount listed that is the same as my in-app tips I have received. Not sure what is showing in your market.


----------



## Tammy Byrd (Sep 10, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> Has anyone ever seen Cash Tip on uber??


They did this crap to me and nobody tipped all freaking day.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Its def an error. They prob trying to create the illusion that you are getting more in tips


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Poor terminology by Uber, I think. By "cash tip" they may be trying to say that this amount is not subject to Uber fees? Just guessing.


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

All my in app tips are being recorded this way. Means nothing.


----------

